# Unable to UNInstall Adaware SE



## chairmanmd (Oct 25, 2007)

I am unable to UNInstall adaware SE since it has been giving error while retreiving updates.As I try to uninstall this program keep on getting error Unable to find install.log file.
I have tried the steps given on Lavasupport forum as follows but still unsuccessful

Click "Uninstall Ad-Aware" in the Lavasoft folder of your Start menu. 
If you are unable to do that, open your control panel, click "Add/remove programs," and locate Ad-Aware SE. 
Another method to uninstall is to locate and double-click the file "unwise.exe" (the .exe may not be shown). You should be able to find this file in C:\program files\lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE [Personal/Plus/Professional]\. 
If the above alternatives do not work, or you get a message saying, "Can’t find Install.log," you will need to manually uninstall the software. To do this:

Click on "My Computer" and locate your Lavasoft Ad-Aware SE folder (C:\program files\lavasoft\ad-aware). 
Run the file "unregaaw.exe". 
Delete the entire Ad-Aware SE folder. 
Delete your Lavasoft Ad-Aware SE link in your Start menu (if present). 
Delete the Ad-Aware SE icon (s) from your desktop (if present). 
Navigate to "C:\Documents and Settings\[User Name] \Application Data\Lavasoft" and delete the entire Lavasoft folder. 
Empty your trash bin. 
Reboot your computer. 
Pls advise what to do?thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try reinstalling it then uninstall. as far as not getting updates, its no longer supported by lavasoft. You will need to replace it with adaware 2007.


----------



## chairmanmd (Oct 25, 2007)

tried that but same error as the setup tries to uninstall .Unable to locate Uninstall.log


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

> Click on "My Computer" and locate your Lavasoft Ad-Aware SE folder (C:\program files\lavasoft\ad-aware).
> Run the file "unregaaw.exe".
> Delete the entire Ad-Aware SE folder.
> Delete your Lavasoft Ad-Aware SE link in your Start menu (if present).
> ...


did you follow these steps from your first post?


----------



## chairmanmd (Oct 25, 2007)

yes I did but as I click on UNREGAAW.EXE nothing happens or nothing starts.This is the reason I didnot try deleting the entire folder kos I dnot want just to delete the folder but the program keeps running in the background.
Secondly, if I Navigate to "C:\Documents and Settings\[User Name] \Application Data there is no program with Lava software.


----------

